# Flash Memory Reporting full despite available space



## weyrtjd (Dec 29, 2010)

I have run into a recurring problem when I try to copy files from my iMac to an external flash memory device.  I create a folder of pictures to copy and use Get Info to make sure the folder size does not exceed the size of the flash memory.

However, when I try to copy the files over I get the error messages below

"The operation cant be completed because the disk is full."

or

"The item Picture 029.jpg cant be copied because there isnt enough free space."

Today I am trying to move to a 2GB SanDisk drive that Get Info reports the following:

Capacity: 1.98 GB
Available: 1.56 GB
Used: 418.8 MB on disk

The total size of the files I am trying to copy is 486.7 MB so there should be plenty of room.  

I have searched the web but have found no solutions other than "Empty the Trash" which I did.  I am relatively new to Macs so I assume there is something simple that I am missing here.  

Any help is appreciated!


----------



## DeltaMac (Dec 29, 2010)

The problem occurs when you put items in the trash, then forget to empty the trash. 
If you eject the USB flash drive before emptying the trash, those items remain in the trash on your flash drive.
So, insert your flash drive, wait for it to show on your desktop, then empty the trash.
That should then release the space on that flash drive, and you'll then have space to copy new files to that drive.
You can also open your Disk Utility, and click on your flash drive, then click the Repair Disk button.
Can you copy files to your flash drive after doing those tasks?


----------



## weyrtjd (Dec 29, 2010)

You were exactly right.  I had not emptied the trash prior to removing the memory card when I was trying to figure the problem out.  

I used the Disk Utility and repaired the disk but this did not fix the problem so I then used it to completely erase the memory card.  After it was wiped clean I was able to copy all the pictures to the card.

Thanks!


----------



## szpowell (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks so much! I just stumbled upon your answer while searching on Google. It worked exactly as you said it would (emptying the trash with the flash connected). Thanks again.


----------



## slickerz (Jun 24, 2012)

THANK YOU SO MUCH. Been trying to figure this out for MONTHS. Thanks


----------

